# Alertador de RPM (Revoluciones por minuto) para el vehiculo



## KODIAK_1000 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola, quiero realizar un circuito capaz de alertar cuando me paso de Revoluciones por minuto. Tengo tacómetro le cual indica las RPM, pero me hace falta un circuito que me indique por medio de una luz o de un sonido cuando me excedo.
Por ejemplo me indique cuando me paso de las 2500 RPM, para seguir con la siguiente marcha.
He visto algunos vehículos que los tienen. Alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 15, 2007)

Fijate si te sirve algo de esto.
http://www.geocities.com/coco_ponce/shift.html


----------



## luislinares (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola,quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con este circuito ya que el autor no pone los valores de los transistores


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

Izquierda BC547
Derecha   BC337


----------



## luislinares (Feb 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias, ahora a trabajar..


----------



## thors (Feb 28, 2008)

CUIDADO 

el cto es para un auto con encendido tradicional con distribuidor  no es para un auto con computadora o encendido electronico   

advertencia :: las bobinas generan alta tension  alrededor de 14kv  tengan cuidado


----------



## kannon (Abr 29, 2008)

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------

